# exposed beam construction problem



## rebel34 (Nov 27, 2007)

I will begin wiring a house soon that has exposed beam ceilings, I am going to have to run the wire in a surface molding/conduit to the light box which will be exposed on the beam, does anyone have any suggestion about the best materials to use for this application and what are some of your techniques for installing the boxes, ceiling fans etc. as to make it look professional?


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

Wiremold or EMT (thinwall) and some skills to bend the conduit. Conduit would cost less for materials, but more for labor. Wiremold is pretty expensive, but easy to work with.

Are you sure there is no roof cavity?


----------



## rebel34 (Nov 27, 2007)

*exposed beams*

there is no cavity, well not one accessible, it has 2x6 for the sheating on the outside, however it is already on and the insulation is in place, as for the boxes which ones work best with the wiremold


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*Surface Conduit*

There are a couple of brands Wiremold & Panduit. These are availble in plastic and metal. Metal is harder to bend takes a special tool. Some of the plastic have a peel off backing which exposes adhesive on back of conduit. This stays in place very well and some of it can be painted. I would also check with building official regarding exposed beam ceiling because these types of ceiling do not meet energy codes.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

Wiremold has its own boxes and bends, but it is pretty expensive. I don't know if there are Wiremold fan boxes, but I bet there are. I have also used the plastic. It is way easy to work with, but I'd check with the AHJ. I've heard the plastic isn't "legal" in some jurisdictions, but I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## Gummi Bear (Aug 2, 2007)

If you can get in there before the ceiling is complete, and rough your stuff in behind the sheathing with EMT, stub out to excessible space. Use a box extension if need be to compensate for the depth of the ceiling slat board.

I don't like surface raceway if I can avoid it, especially in a ceiling like that. They spend big bucks for a beautiful ceiling, and the last thing they want to see is some afterthought stuck on there.


I've done a few churches, high end restaurants and offices with beautiful ceilings like this, and it works out much better than surface raceway.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

http://www.drakauk.com/products/fire_performance/firetuf_emc.php


There must be a US equivalent to the above UK cable. I use this in very old buildings where cable is not to be exposed. I simply chase into the ceiling/beam corner just below plaster level. Drill into the beam at 2 right angles and pull through the bend you made. Cable is now protruding through the beam and not exposed. Fit the fan/Light and hey presto. Magic.

Frank


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

If there is a cavity, I bet it can be accessed. I agree that surface wireways are last resort, but when there is no cavity such as planking on joists, then wireways are the only choice.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

It was thoughtful of the builder to consider you during the construction process. :icon_cheesygrin:

I would talk to both the homeowner and builder to try and convince them to box out or at least double up the beams where electrical is required to make a chase for the wiring. That would also make the fan canopies fit and look better.

Are you sure this is not a stress-skinned house? I did one huge one years ago where we ran the wiring on the outside of the roof and drilled through the beams before it was shingled. The builder made a void for the wiring with furring strips under the entire roof.


----------

